# One For Silver Hawk



## MIKE (Feb 23, 2003)

Never seen one of these before









Which means it could be quite common
















But might be of intrest to you Tuning Fork fans. I asume it's a tuning fork. It is battery powered.

An Accutron direct read digital.

Pics taken off E-bay listing




























Mike


----------



## rhaythorne (Jan 12, 2004)

Wow that's cool. I've not seen one before either.

I think some of the later Accutrons were actually quartz, but from the position of the crown on that one, maybe it's a 218 tuning fork perhaps?


----------



## ETCHY (Aug 3, 2004)

That's a nice piece, i've always liked direct read watches.

70's watches are just so cool









Dave


----------



## foztex (Nov 6, 2005)

very cool, does it hum or does the second display turn really smoothly? there were direct read 218's. Well done mate.

Andy


----------



## MIKE (Feb 23, 2003)

foztex said:


> very cool, does it hum or does the second display turn really smoothly? there were direct read 218's. Well done mate.
> 
> Andy


I have not bought it, it's an on going auction.

Mike


----------

